# Wodent Wheels vs Silent Spinners



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I've heard that Wodent Wheels are great for getting rats that don't run to run on wheels though they can be hard to clean; and I've heard that Silent Spinners fall apart with fast/consistent runners. I would love to hear what people have to say about these two types of wheels or something better (Superpet Comfort Wheels do not count!). Thank you!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heard that the Wodent Wheel is the best.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

ooh i would love to hear the polls on this one -- any reason why one is better than the other? i really like the look of the silent spinner but picasso is definitely a hardcore runner...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I a wodent wheel, and Belgie uses it like a fanatic (we're talking waking up poor sleeping mommy at 4 am...) and Sevilla seems to not have even touched it, despite the reputation for getting any rat to run. I'm still holding out hope, but she just doesn't seem into it. 

It's not too hard to clean, IMO, though admittadly a littlel tricky, and they come in lovely colors! But I've never tried a silent spinner, either, just their old metal one that came with the cage.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Currently, I have a Comfort Wheel (detest it!) and a Wodent Wheel in my girls' cage. The Wodent Wheel is so quiet! It is a bit of a pain to clean - you have to take it apart, clean it off (the grooves in the wheel sink in instead of being raised like the Comfort Wheel, so it takes a while to get all the gunk out) and then put it back together. It's not that bad though, especially since it got 3 of my previously uninterested rats into wheel running. So far the babies haven't touched it, but they might once I move it to the floor of the cage (right now I have it attached to the ceiling to free up floor space).

I'm planning on picking up a Silent Spinner in the near future because my girls seem to always be fighting with each other over wheel time. And that way I'll have experience with all wheels, and will be able to give a good comparison of all the wheels ^_^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Mana, are you using an old or a new wodent wheel? Cause mine is the newer kind, and it has little raised lines instead of recessed. I think that was something they were doing with the old ones, and changed it on the newer model. 

And you're right, the wheel itself is completely silent, it's just the sounds of Belgie's little feet hitting the plastic that makes noise. And for some reason she can't quite get into the rhythm of it, and so it tends to wobble out of stability for a little every once in a while, which makes a lot of noise. And I have mine attached to the ceiling, too, so let me know if leaving it on the floor gets more ratties willing to use it! Sevilla just won't, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to convince her it would be fun.


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

I have both a wodent wheel and a Silent runner. The Silent wheel is in their smaller college dorm cage and the wodent in their large home cage. The silent wheel actually makes less noise then my woodent wheel. 

My wodent wheel makes continues creeky noises and its woken me up at night in startle a plenty of times. I wonder if I just got this defect wheel. But the noise of the wheel discurages both my rats from going in it. The silent wheel was just a pain to instal and took me a few trails to get it in their right.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

why does Superpet Comfort wheels not count? those are the metals ones with the coated mesh right? i use them and they seem fine. if i keep the spokes oiled there's no sound to them. i can't comment on the other wheels as i've never used them but i was wondering why the superpet ones don't count as wheels.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

The Comfort Wheels are the plastic ones Superpet makes... They can be flimsily, are often loud, and are prone to breaking.

The mesh ones are the Superpet Run Around wheels. Personally, I think those are my absolute favorite.

I loke the Wodent Wheels, but they're a pain to have to take apart to clean. I didn't have much luck with the Silent Spinners for my hamsters, so I've been weary. Many many rat owners love them, so maybe it's just me. I did have one fall apart with a hamster in it.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i've heard Silent Spinners break easily...i found one at PetsMart once and laid my hand inside, where the rattie would be, and it bowed like crazy! i could have easily broken it with one hand if i had tried, and i was hardly pressing down. they don't seem like they could support much weight, but maybe i found an old cheapo one


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Do the mesh wheels come in 12"? I've only ever seen small ones, 8" or less. I want to get one for my mouse, especially now that he's in a tank, but I've never seen any big enough for the rats.

My Wodent Wheel is a newer design, but I got it back in August or September.. maybe the even newer ones have raised grooves and not indented ones?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the biggest i've seen around me for the mesh ones has been 11" but i have heard of larger ones too. you could probably find a place that supplies them online with the range of sizes if you google it.


----------

